# Nismo stripes



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

I tried the search but came up with nothing. I want to know if anyone knows where I can get that nismo racing stripe that along the side of this Z. I noticed that all nismo tuned cars have that stripe alongside.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Bring a pic to any good graphics and vinyl shop and they should be able to duplicate it.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i like those 5 spoke nismo rims


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Older gentleman here in Hawaii bought a set from Nismo for his 350Z. I believe you may be able to order it from your local dealer or you could call Greg over at Mossy Nissan (http://www.mossyperformance.com/).


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *i like those 5 spoke nismo rims *


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

im sorry.. it may be just me.. but if you dont have nismo parts.. then you shouldnt have the emblem or decals.. kinda like.. hondas that ive seen stick the vtec sticker on there honda and it wasnt a vtec.. and the gt-r emblem i saw the other day on a sunfire.. uuuuggggg.. Travis


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

It use to bother me, now I find it amusing.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *i like those 5 spoke nismo rims *


They look good on a B13 as well.  http://www.cardomain.com/id/95sentra_b13
Although they only come in 18" and larger I believe.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Those decals were one of a kind. The were used on the 350Z and SE-R Spec V only on the cars in the Nissan booth at SEMA.

They may be available when the North American NISMO parts come out this summer...not sure though


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

krylonkoopa said:


> *i like those 5 spoke nismo rims *


They are made by Rays, the maker of Volk. Not sure what sizes are available but a direct link to Rays' Nismo wheels is here:
http://rayswheels.co.jp/cgi-bin/cgi/getWheelList.cgi?maker=NISMO
Their whole selection of wheels can be viewed here:
http://www.rayswheels.co.jp/menu/wheel.html


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *Those decals were one of a kind. The were used on the 350Z and SE-R Spec V only on the cars in the Nissan booth at SEMA.
> 
> They may be available when the North American NISMO parts come out this summer...not sure though *


People up here (in Seattle) have been using them for a year or so now. There was a white Maxima with them, my Sentra had them for a short time, and now Jack put them on his R33 GT-R.
We just had a local vinyl place make them.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *People up here (in Seattle) have been using them for a year or so now. There was a white Maxima with them, my Sentra had them for a short time, and now Jack put them on his R33 GT-R.
> We just had a local vinyl place make them. *


I'm sure they could be similar and as you said, they could be copied easily by a talented shop... but the question was those specific decals... That pic of the Z is the SEMA promotional shot taken for the show last year...


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanks *Hawaii_SE-R* for those links! They make the LM GT4 in 15" which is awesome, and only 5.5Kg's for a 16".

http://rayswheels.co.jp/cgi-bin/cgi/matching.cgi?modelName=GT4&inchIndex=1

Perhaps some day I'll be able to afford a set, or one wheel at least.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *Those decals were one of a kind. The were used on the 350Z and SE-R Spec V only on the cars in the Nissan booth at SEMA. *


From the 2002 Nismo Festival courtesy of http://www.osoiworks.com


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Even the March (or is that Micra) got Nismo makeover:


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

well I am moving to Japan in two weeks anyway; since NISMO is Japan based, I could possibly get the stripes over there along with some NISMO parts too.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> *It use to bother me, now I find it amusing.  *


That's how I see it!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *From the 2002 Nismo Festival courtesy of http://www.osoiworks.com
> 
> *


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> *I'm sure they could be similar and as you said, they could be copied easily by a talented shop... but the question was those specific decals... That pic of the Z is the SEMA promotional shot taken for the show last year... *


Yea, I started seeing them in the spring of 2002 in pics from Nissan/Nismo events held in Japan. 

Matt (owns the white Maxima I spoke of) had them on his car last May. I put them on my Sentra in July of 2002, and Jack just put them on his R33 a couple months ago.
Yes, they were "knock off" Nismo graphics done by a good shop. 

I have not really looked to see if you can get the actual Nismo graphics though.......


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo Stripes are now available for the 350Z and Sentra. I will be offering them for $132 per set.
Kits include:
4 NISMO logos
1 hood stripe
2 door and fender stripes
2 rear quarter panel stripes
3 R-Tune and 3 S-Tune logos.
detailed instructions including hood and decklid logo locator and squeegee.

Available in:
red/black/grey
red/white/grey


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

holy old ass thread. damn...back from the dead


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

........i want an r-tune decal 

edit:
guess i should explain why. i build custom computers/cases/etc........

im doing a nissan-themed box for an up-and-coming gaming event, and need decals/emblems  

was gonna make it a infinity G35 theme, cause i had already got the infinity emblem from the dealer, but theres none of those in the junkyard to pick various parts from, so.......back to nissan i go


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> ........i want an r-tune decal
> 
> edit:
> guess i should explain why. i build custom computers/cases/etc........
> ...



what do you mean by "box?" you mean like a computer case?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

That is a very good price for everything that is included in the package.

:thumbup:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> what do you mean by "box?" you mean like a computer case?


yep, gonna start workin on the white one in the bottom-right corner(AntecSOHO) now since the weather is getting better.


----------



## RenegadeRC (Apr 19, 2004)

Any chance you have a picture of the Red/white/grey ones for my black Spec V?? I've been searching all over to find a picture of a black one with the graphics installed.





GregV said:


> Nismo Stripes are now available for the 350Z and Sentra. I will be offering them for $132 per set.
> Kits include:
> 4 NISMO logos
> 1 hood stripe
> ...


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

RenegadeRC said:


> Any chance you have a picture of the Red/white/grey ones for my black Spec V?? I've been searching all over to find a picture of a black one with the graphics installed.


Not at this time. If we install them on a car, I'll post up a pic.


----------

